# Crab legs for Dysartsmoker



## cowgirl (Feb 4, 2009)

Here are some crab legs I did on my drum last summer.....
with a ribeye and corn.

The legs really do not take very long...





Sauted some morels in butter...



They were really tasty...


----------



## mcp9 (Feb 10, 2009)

what kind of smoke did u put to those crab legs?  were they any good?


----------



## bassman (Feb 10, 2009)

That's some good looking stuff, Jeanie.  I would love to have some morels.  Haven't had any since I was a kid back in Michigan.


----------



## meat hunter (Feb 10, 2009)

MMMmm, Morels. Looks good cowgirl. How is you mushroom hunting down in your neck of the woods? Usually pretty good here except for last year :( Only found 6, it was pittiful. Was turned on to a recipe you may like. Stuffed Morels. Pretty much a mixture of cream cheese, finely chopped chives and a basic onion ring/beer batter. Then into the fryer. Pretty good. By the way, did you get that message I sent last week about my idea of using an old grain bin for a shrimp pond? I sent it durning the repair phase of the forum so maybe it never made it.


----------



## twistertail (Feb 10, 2009)

wow that really looks great!!  Are the shrooms dried from last year or frozen?


----------



## dysartsmoker (Feb 10, 2009)

Nice thanks Cowgirl I'm planning to do some this week end it's a long weekend up here in Saskatchewan.


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 10, 2009)

I used hickory. I started out doing a batch of shrimp for a friend.

I marinaded the shrimp in evoo, garlic, sherry and soy, then sprinkled with some homemade seasoned salt....then wrapped in bacon.










After the shrimp finished, I threw the ribeye and crab legs on.
They turned out really tasty...but I've never tasted a bad crab leg. lol I kinda like em.


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 10, 2009)

I didn't get your message about the grain bin! Must have been lost during the forum crash. 
The mushroom hunting is great down here, if the weather cooperates. Some years there's just not enough moisture.
I dry the morels for use during the rest of the year. They rehydrate really well.
These were some I dried.

Your morel recipe sounds great Meat Hunter... I will definately give it a try...thanks!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	








Thank you Bassman, Twister and Jack!!


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 10, 2009)

Jeanie, you're killing me.


----------



## grothe (Feb 10, 2009)

That's some great see-food Jeanie!


----------



## pignit (Feb 10, 2009)

_Shweeeeeet!_
*Hadn't ever thought about smoking crab.... but..... *


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 10, 2009)

Thank you Rich and Gene. It was pretty tasty stuff.


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 10, 2009)

lol Dave ....good one!


----------



## pignit (Feb 10, 2009)

Your the one person I know that there aint nothin safe standin still around you for very long...... the shrimp is shweeeeeet too. I'm gonna have some of that this weekend.

A question for ya. I have trouble getting the bacon crisp without drying out what I'm wrappin it in. Does the fat from the bacon keep the shrimp from getting too done? They look awesome.


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 10, 2009)

Dave, I have best luck doing bacon wrapped shrimp at a higher temperature.. they smoke quicker and I have a better chance of getting my bacon how I like it. I'm not fond of rubbery bacon. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









  I use the scientific method of poking the bacon to see if it's done enough for me. 

The bacon does add moisture to the shrimp, but I still have to keep a close eye on them and take them off as they get done. (sometimes one at a time)

My drum works better for this than my horizontal wood burner or vertical charcoal smoker. 


You could always give them a light smoke and grill over fire for crispness.
(I know you probably already knew that. lol 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 )

Good luck with yours this weekend! Can't wait to see your Qview!


----------

